# Amish in Paradise



## Double H (Jan 22, 2008)

I will be travelling to Phoenix, AZ March 6 - 9, 2008. My buddy is getting married. I know he has a few things planned like limos and nightlife on Thurs eve, but I am looking for suggestions on anything photographically-fun. I may rent a car, but not positive. I would love to get some desert shots, the mountains, perhaps some cool night stuff from high up in a mountain. Anything, really. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashadiow (Jan 22, 2008)

Get in the car and travel the 90 minutes up to Sedona.  You won't regret it.


----------



## Double H (Jan 22, 2008)

ashadiow said:


> Get in the car and travel the 90 minutes up to Sedona.  You won't regret it.



Only 90 minutes, eh? I was hoping Sedona wasn't too far away. From what I have researched, it looks amazing. Thanks. Are there any abandoned towns on the way?


----------



## ashadiow (Jan 22, 2008)

Double H said:


> Only 90 minutes, eh? I was hoping Sedona wasn't too far away. From what I have researched, it looks amazing. Thanks. Are there any abandoned towns on the way?


 
Yeah I think it was right around 90 minutes, but google maps says it is 2 hours from downtown so I guess it depends on which side of town you are coming from.  Cottonwood is an old west type town, but I don't know of any abondoned towns along the way.  There is Montezuma castle on the way, very cool, but I have never been there. http://www.nps.gov/moca/historyculture/index.htm  I would check this out if I were down there again.

Another thought is that you can go down to Tucson and visit old tucson.  www.oldtucson.com Also very cool.  I live in Tucson for about a year, but phoenix is full of stuff to take pictures of.


----------



## domromer (Jan 22, 2008)

This should give you some ideas.

http://hikearizona.com/


----------



## domromer (Jan 22, 2008)

Double H said:


> Only 90 minutes, eh? I was hoping Sedona wasn't too far away. From what I have researched, it looks amazing. Thanks. Are there any abandoned towns on the way?



Out towards Apache Junction is an abandoned gold mining town called goldfied. 

This is only a 30 minute drive for PHX

http://www.goldfieldghosttown.com/


----------



## dpolston (Jan 22, 2008)

Arizona Playground:


----------



## Double H (Jan 23, 2008)

domromer said:


> This should give you some ideas.
> 
> http://hikearizona.com/



Thanks, I think I will spend a good deal of time looking through the pics. Is the botanical garden/reserve any good. Will spring have started springing by early March in South West? I'm a Pennsyltucky native, so I'm clueless about anything past the mason-dixon line. 



domromer said:


> Out towards Apache Junction is an abandoned gold mining town called goldfied.
> 
> This is only a 30 minute drive for PHX
> 
> http://www.goldfieldghosttown.com/



Thanks for the link. I think I will look for something a lot more off the beaten path, like the bus shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Double H (Feb 3, 2008)

*bump*

Still hoping for more suggestions.


----------



## Kawi_T (Feb 3, 2008)

As a kid I checked out Tortilla Flats.  Its practically a ghost town, population 6.  I remember the population thing being kind of a gimmick but it was still neat.  Its east of Phoenix.  See www.tortillaflataz.com


----------



## Kawi_T (Feb 3, 2008)

By the way, I lived in Bethlehem PA for 4 years (going to school).  My roommate was from Lancaster.  Beautiful area too bad I didn't do photography at the time.
Tom


----------



## Kawi_T (Feb 3, 2008)

Also, If you want to grap some picks without leaving Phoenix you can go to South Mountain on the south side of the city.  Its kinda like a preserve/picnic area.  It overlooks the city nicely.  You could take some nice shots there without traveling far.  Also Camelback Mt is in Phoenix.  People go there daily as a workout hiking to the top then back down.  That could be fun and its right there.
Tom


----------



## Double H (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks a ton Kawi_T, much appreciated. Lancaster is a beautiful place, especially if you know how to get off the beaten path. I live in the country outside of the city, and it's nothing but Amish farms. I just need to find the best place to camp out for a day to exploit the amish for some serious art. 

I am über excited to go to Phoenix. I am hoping to hit Sedona, and the botanical gardens just outside Phoenix, and of course whatever else looks good. Thanks for the link to the T-Flats.


----------

